# hello



## florence (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi 
I live in London, im a vet and have kept mice before.
At the moment my animals are two house rabbits, some guinea pigs and two dogs, i used to breed guinea pigs as a hobby but since finishing uni i havent had enough time. I joined the forum to search for a good mouse breeder as i would like to get a few more cute pet mice.
Hope you all have a merry christmas.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome to our forum Florence :welcomeany


----------



## Carla (Nov 18, 2010)

sorry


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

hello, merry christmas,


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## mice-lover (Dec 12, 2010)

:welcome1


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Howdy do  Where you working? Smallies or otherwise? (I'm a vet too - small, Scotland!)


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

hello and welcome


----------



## florence (Dec 24, 2010)

Kallan said:


> Howdy do  Where you working? Smallies or otherwise? (I'm a vet too - small, Scotland!)


hi im only small animal vet in maidenhead, but went to glasgow uni, where did you study. ?


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm a Glasgow grad too, 2008.  What year did you grad?


----------



## florence (Dec 24, 2010)

2006. i dont think i knew any one in your year, maybe gorden


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah Gordon finally graduated in '08. How about Wee Ally and Graham, they were the year below you?


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hi and welcome!


----------

